# Farsalinos - Cardiovascular Benefits of Vaping



## Hooked (17/11/19)

*Landmark study identifies cardiovascular benefits as early as 1 month after switching from smoking to e-cigarette use*
http://www.ecigarette-research.org/research/index.php/whats-new/2019/276-ecig-heart2
16 Nov. 2019

By Dr Farsalinos

"A study published today in the Journal of the American College of Cardiology (JACC) provides the most fascinating news for smokers who have managed to quit using e-cigarettes." 
*
My Summary:
*

"Improvements in vascular function were observed as early as 1 month after making the switch. 

"Similar improvements were observed for those using nicotine-containing and nicotine-free e-cigarettes"

"Improvements in vascular function were observed even in those who did not completely quit smoking but substantially reduced their smoking consumption."

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac (17/11/19)

Yup. Dr F is our Guru

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Adephi (17/11/19)

Now in a perfect world this would be on every news site on the web. Instead the public gets fed with lies.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------

